# Can we hack our bandwidth?



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2007)

I know it may be illegal but can we hack our bandwidth? Atleast we can get for what we have paid.Is it possible?You all know that all ISP's are not giving the speed which they commit.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 9, 2007)

NO, it isn't possible. Speeds are set at the exchange, and there is no way you can 'hack' your router to get increased speeds. And discussion of such topics is not allowed here. Please avoid posting topics which involve hacking/other illegal stuff.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok mate.Mods can close this.But its not hacking its about getting what we have paid for.And for your knowledge ISP can easily set or edit the speeds if they want to.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2007)

There is some tricks..but I wont help you.This is not allowed here.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 10, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> There is some tricks..but I wont help you.This is not allowed here.


You can also help me through pms.I need it badly my ISP is making me sick.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 10, 2007)

ya, heard of some tricks  some 6 months back. But it is easy for ISP wala to find out this nd they will disconnect the service.

He he..i make a simple trick if i want some 512 KBPS speed till next morning
just phone ISP wala at night saying there is some or other problem. Hell say xpert technitian is not there and will come tmrw morn. Till then he wll clear our IP nd give some random address with random speed till next morn 8:00 AM. I usually get 512~1024 kbps unlimited speed thatb time from my 64 kbps speed


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Mar 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Ok mate.Mods can close this.But its not hacking its about getting what we have paid for.And for your knowledge ISP can easily set or edit the speeds if they want to.



Yes, that is quite obvious. The ISP can obviously change your speeds. But you, at your side, can't do anything to change your speeds. If you have an ADSL router, go and open it's configuration page (this is your default gateway, in my case it is 192.168.1.1). Enter your username and password. Now on the main page, you can see DSL Status (or something similar). You'll see your downstream data transfer rate here. This rate is set at your exchange (or wherever your ISP has it's central server). This speed is set such that the maximum rate through which data travels through your phone line, does not exceed that limit. So, as they limit data transfer rate through your phone line, no amount of hacking can give you higher speeds.


The only tricks which can work, as suggested by aravind_n20, are fooling your ISP in some way.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 10, 2007)

^^^i will try !! lol . if the technitian asks for money then ???


----------



## 24online (Mar 10, 2007)

possible... but nobody can tell secret !!!!!!!! even not me.... see below pic...

*i18.tinypic.com/2yubqrc.jpg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that your speed 24online?


----------



## krrrish (Mar 10, 2007)

i think we discussed it in another thread as well .. 

bt d answer to d question is tht ..yes it cn b done . i learnt it frm my friend .its like u get unlimited downloads at 2-3 mbps . (not 128 * 8 = 1024 ) .

it feels great to b able to download (only downloading .. it wont work when u r surfing d net ) at such high speeds .. with no limits for only 400 bucks a month . 

ps- i dont think it works with every isp .. bt it surely works for mine .


----------



## 24online (Mar 10, 2007)

krrrish said:
			
		

> i think we discussed it in another thread as well ..
> 
> bt d answer to d question is tht ..yes it cn b done . i learnt it frm my friend .its like u get unlimited downloads at 2-3 mbps . (not 128 * 8 = 1024 ) .
> 
> ...



yes. but sometimes....... and in coming days... it will be stopped...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I know it may be illegal but can we hack our bandwidth? Atleast we can get for what we have paid.Is it possible?You all know that all ISP's are not giving the speed which they commit.


yes, there's a hack called consumer court, try it.


----------

